# Adjusting clutch on old style bandit 150



## CanopyGorilla (Dec 14, 2015)

Anyone have experience with this? I feel like the clutch is starting to slip a bit and I need to tighten it. Pics of clutch engaged and disengaged. I only see one bolt I think could be clutch tension.


----------



## gorman (Dec 14, 2015)

Rotate it. There should be a spring peg that fits in those notches. Push it in and rotate to the right.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah, there should be a peg that you need to turn out and an adjustment ring with teeth that you need to turn to the right a notch or two. I'm having trouble seeing anything quite like that there though, so I get what you're saying.


----------



## Del_ (Dec 14, 2015)

Just rotate the cutting disc until you see the spring loaded pin right there where you took the photo. Push the pin in with a scredriver and rotate the piece the pin is in. The pin should snap into one of the slots. It may need to move 2, 3 or more slots. It' should take a lot of pressure on the handle to get the clutch to fully engage as the cutting disc comes up to speed. It's like 100ft lbs. or so. It usually says right the side of the chipper. It takes both arms unless you are a gorilla. If it is not tight enough the clutch slips when in use. It may be hard to notice and it will eat up the clutch pads really fast. You can smell clutch when they slip. It's important to give that section a shot or two of grease but if you over do it grease gets on the clutch plates and can cause slippage.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Dec 14, 2015)

Great thanks. Yeah, just a few days ago I noticed the pressure needed to engage it seemed to drop. Today caught a whiff of clutch in the air, figured it was time to tighten it. I pulled the clutch plate and saw one bolt I thought might adjust it but glad I asked here.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 14, 2015)

The pointed end of a chain saw file works great to push the pin in,,,,just go one click and try it. 2 clicks is alot.
Jeff


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks all! Got her sorted in no time this morning.


----------

